# Forever Laser Dark Paper (RIP or no RIP)?



## tntbombs (Sep 24, 2012)

I use the Forever Laser Dark No weed and have been getting more and more requests for it. I have a problem with colors not being as bright as they should be. I'm watching videos and they seem to stay bright. I'm printing out of Corel Draw 2019. I don't have the rip software. My question is will the rip software make a difference. $599 on coastal business supply website..
Thanks in advance.


----------

